# Happy Saint Davids Day



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Happy St Davids Day :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

From me too


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Dydd Gwyl Dewi Sant hapus i chi gyd!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Saint David's day guys 

Baz


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your Saints day all y'all Welshies !! :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

best excuse to pig out on welsh cakes i've had all year


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I had welsh cakes for breakfast 

Happy St. Davids day you bunch


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, happy St Dai's day and thanks for the flag on DW homepage.

Diolch am fawr.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Happy St Davids day guys! Spent the day nibbling on the welsh cakes in reception haha
Thanks for the flag up top


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

same to you guys , nice day today as well lol makes a change :wave:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice touch that Bill.

Thanks!


----------

